# Dubbi tra ext3 journal e Reiser.

## Gyrus

Leggendo i vari post , mi sono fatto un idea non meravigliosa del 

Reiser , a favore del ext3.

Il fatto e' che ho appena installato il mio laptop con il Reiser   :Confused: 

(lo stesso su PC di casa).

Volevo un consiglio su quanto mi conviene passare a ext3,

e quale e' la via piu' breve ed indolore, per cambiare.

Gyrus

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Gyrus wrote:*   

> la via piu' breve ed indolore, per cambiare.Gyrus

 

non esiste. per cambiare un file system devi necessariamente formattare.

puoi fare una cosa: avvii da un livecd e fai un rsync di tutta la partizione su un'altra macchina (così puoi farlo anche per la root), poi formatti e rimetti su con un altro rsync

----------

## lavish

o anche con cp -a

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lavish wrote:*   

> o anche con cp -a

 

beh... se hai la possibilità di appoggiarti ad un'altra partizione dello stesso disco, o cmq ad un disco dello stesso sistema, sì

----------

## Gyrus

per il laptop , come potrei utilizzare

cp -a 

avendo a disposizione una rete con samba ?

E poi quando formatto come lo riprendo da un disco di rete?

 :Confused: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Gyrus wrote:*   

> per il laptop , come potrei utilizzare
> 
> cp -a 
> 
> avendo a disposizione una rete con samba ?
> ...

 

lascia perdere il disco in rete. potresti fare dei danni a livello di link o permessi. usa rsync

----------

## power83

io posso solo dirti che col kernel 2.6 mi sono andate a f@ncul0 due installazioni a causa di crash di ext3....ora uso ReiserFS e sono felicissimo (tra l'altro bufferizza anche meno sembra).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io penso che non ne valga la pena, non perche' ext3 sia peggiore ma perche' tutti e due buonissimi file system e non vedo la necessita' di cambiarlo

----------

## smallboy

Approfitto del thread per chiedere unu cosa:

io ho la root  con ext3 e /home /opt con reiserFS. A livello di performance e solidità non mi lamento di nessuno dei due, però ho una differenza:

le partizioni reiserFS fanno il check e eventuale replay delle transazioni ogni avvio (tempo medio per l'operazione meno di 2 secondi)

la partizione ext3 ogni tot riavvii (di solito ogni 30-33 boot ) della macchina fa un filesystem check completo della partizione che mi prende qualche minuto (la stessa cosa che si faceva con ext2 dopo un crash per intenderci).

C'è un modo per disabilitare questo check automatico ?

Grazie!

smallboy

----------

## gutter

Si puoi usare tune2fs. Se dai uno sguardo alla pagina man trovi l'opzione che cerchi.

----------

## smallboy

Trovato,

già potevo sprecarmi a cercare un po' di più...... scusate  :Embarassed: 

posto il pezzo della manpage per  completezza ...

"-c max-mount-counts

    Adjust the maximal mounts count between two filesystem checks. If max-mount-counts is 0 then the number of times the filesystem is mounted will be disregarded by e2fsck( :Cool:  and the kernel.

    Staggering the mount-counts at which filesystems are forcibly checked will avoid all filesystems being checked at one time when using journaled filesystems.

    You should strongly consider the consequences of disabling mount-count-dependent checking entirely. Bad disk drives, cables, memory, and kernel bugs could all corrupt a filesystem without marking the filesystem dirty or in error. If you are using journaling on your filesystem, your filesystem will never be marked dirty, so it will not normally be checked. A filesystem error detected by the kernel will still force an fsck on the next reboot, but it may already be too late to prevent data loss at that point. "

grazie gutter!

smallboy

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *smallboy wrote:*   

> C'è un modo per disabilitare questo check automatico ?smallboy

 

secondo me non è una buona idea. dopotutto non è che sia una cosa così fastidiosa, dai... più che altro è anche per te una maggiore garanzia di sicurezza, non trovi?

----------

## n3m0

Ecco cosa ho appena finito di fare, se ti interessa: 

```
# root file system

/dev/hda1       /               reiser4         defaults    

# /var partition

/dev/hda10      /var            xfs             defaults      

# /tmp partition

/dev/hda9       /tmp            reiser4         noexec    

# /boot partition

/dev/hda11      /boot           ext3            noauto   

# swap space

/dev/hda3       none            swap    sw                 

# home directories partition

/dev/hda5       /home           xfs        defaults       

# misc partition

/dev/hda2       /mnt/down       xfs             defaults

# misc partition

/dev/hda6       /mnt/load       xfs             defaults  

# PORTAGE DIR

/dev/hda8       /usr/portage/   reiser4         defaults

# DISTFILES DIR

/dev/hda7       /usr/portage/distfiles  xfs     defaults  
```

----------

## CLod

io uso ext3 e di problemi nn ne ho mai avuti

----------

## ChemMir

Premetto che sono un neofita di Gentoo, ma le decine di secondi che vengono richieste al boot dal mio dual-opteron (arch AMD64, quindi) per montare _ognuno_ dei 4 filesystem mi sembrano un po' troppi. Leggendo questo thread sugli fs (smallboy), ho visto che reiserfs viene montato in 2 sec.

Ho una Tyan Tiger K8W (S2875) con Chipset Silicon Image Sil3114 SATA RAID Accelerator con due HD Maxtor SATA in configurazione non RAID.

Inoltre, quando ho fatto la partizione di boot da 32Mb con reiserfs, quasi tutti erano occupati dal sistema, e mi impediva di copiare il kernel in tale partizione (mi dava un errore di Kernel!). Ho dovuto riformattare con ext2.

Ora funziona, ma il mounting dei 4 reiserfs è straordinariamente lento. Non ho parametri di confronto sulla velocità al dopo-mount del reiserfs, ma mi pare buona.

Qualcuno ha dei suggerimenti? - Grazie

----------

## ChemMir

dimenticavo dire il kernel: ho provato sia il gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.9-r14 che il 2.6.10-r7

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *ChemMir wrote:*   

> Premetto che sono un neofita di Gentoo, ma le decine di secondi che vengono richieste al boot dal mio dual-opteron (arch AMD64, quindi) per montare _ognuno_ dei 4 filesystem mi sembrano un po' troppi. Leggendo questo thread sugli fs (smallboy), ho visto che reiserfs viene montato in 2 sec.

 

decine di secondi per montare un file system non sono per niente normali, indipendentemente dal file system.

il mount dovrebbe essere pressoché istantaneo. fine. se ci mette DECINE di secondi ci deve essere per forza qualcosa che non va...

l'unica è che tu abbia un raid software, allora quel tempo viene impiegato per l'avvio del raid-subsystem. anche in questo caso non dipende dal file system, quindi non ti cambierebbe nulla

----------

## ChemMir

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> decine di secondi per montare un file system non sono per niente normali, indipendentemente dal file system.
> 
> il mount dovrebbe essere pressoché istantaneo. fine. se ci mette DECINE di secondi ci deve essere per forza qualcosa che non va...
> ...

 

Nope, niente raid (a proposito, ma è utile un raid0?).

Ho provato con hdparm e mi dà una risposta che gia' mi puzza:

```
hdparm /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

HDIO_GET_MULTCOUNT failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

IO_support   =    0 (default 16 bit)

readonly       =  0 (off)

readahead    = 256 (on)

geometry    =  14946/255/63, sectors = 122942324736, start = 0

```

stesso responso con hdparm /dev/sda1....

Ho il modulo sata_sil integrato nel kernel... Help!

----------

## n3m0

Per accelerare il mount dei filesystem all'avvio, si può editare il file

```
/etc/init.d/localmount
```

cambiando: 

```
mount -at nocoda,nonfs,noproc,noncpfs,nosmbfs,noshm >/dev/null
```

con

```
mount -aFt nocoda,nonfs,noproc,noncpfs,nosmbfs,noshm >/dev/null
```

che monta tutti i filesystem "contemporaneamente" (leggi concorrentemente per l'esattezza) invece che sequenzialmente.

Controindicazione: essendo non deterministica la sequenza di montaggio (con l'aggiunta di -F), è sconsgliato avere punti di montaggio di un partizione in un'altra partizione (es: /var/www e /var come due partizioni separate).

N.B.: tip preso da questo topic, in cui trovate anche altro  :Wink: 

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

Anche i miei  0.2...

Io ho usato ReiserFS per anni, però recentemente ho avuto un paio di situazioni (su macchine diverse) in cui ho perso l'intero filesystem (beh, i dati erano ancora in lost+found dopo un reiserfskck, però erano utili solo per recuperare le cose critiche).

Ho duque migrato quasi tutte le macchine a ext3 e, in situazioni simili a quelle che con ReiserFS hanno dato problemi (es errato montaggio di udev e conseguente crash) ext3 non ha patito alcuna perdita di dati. Al momento comunque il mio AMD64 di casa rimane in ReiserFS, dopotutto è un filesystem che mi è andato benissimo per anni...

Mandi, Michele.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *ChemMir wrote:*   

> Nope, niente raid (a proposito, ma è utile un raid0?).

 

se vuoi perdere dati sì  :Smile: 

scherzi a parte... RAID-0 ti permette di estendere la capacità di un disco quando l'hai riempito, però ha un simpatico difetto: se hai un volume fatto con l'unione di due dischi, e un giorno uno dei due muore, non è che perdi i dati che c'erano su quello e l'altro lo salvi... perdi TUTTI i dati

con quello che costano oggi gli hard disk non ne val proprio la pena

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> con quello che costano oggi gli hard disk non ne val proprio la pena

 

Beh, però con RAID-0 dovresti ottenere un discreto incremento di prestazioni...

Michele.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Mifiele wrote:*   

> Ciao!
> 
>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   con quello che costano oggi gli hard disk non ne val proprio la pena 
> 
> Beh, però con RAID-0 dovresti ottenere un discreto incremento di prestazioni...
> ...

 

e perché mai? io non l'ho mai fatto, ma a occhio e croce non vedo perché dovrebbe esserci aumento di prestazioni.

forse ti confondi con qualche altro RAID, ti ricordo che il 0-level, anche detto striping, fa la somma delle capacità delle unità con cui lo fai, e nient'altro.

casomai ci sarà un overhead di gestione, e quindi un rallentamento... non trovi?

----------

## Cazzantonio

ma lo striping non consente dei vantaggi in lettura? (leggi dati un po' su un hd, un po' su un altro)

tra l'altro mi pareva che fosse vantaggioso anche in scrittura visto che un dato lo scrive parte su uno e parte sull'altro....

comunque il raid è stato inventato ed esiste unicamente in funzione del raid 1 (mirroring) che è l'unica funzione davvero utile... per il resto basta comprare un hd nuovo più capiente e/o più veloce

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> ma lo striping non consente dei vantaggi in lettura? (leggi dati un po' su un hd, un po' su un altro)
> 
> tra l'altro mi pareva che fosse vantaggioso anche in scrittura visto che un dato lo scrive parte su uno e parte sull'altro....

 

errore: non si hanno reali vantaggi con RAID-0 perché il subsystem si preoccupa, in scrittura, di mettere il dato da qualche parte, nel primo posto libero, ma comunuqe, un comando di scrittura avviene per intero su una sola unità. RAID-0 non prevede lo split del pacchetto di dati. per questo motivo non hai nessun vantaggio in lettura, perché di fatto leggerai da una sola unità alla volta.

supponiamo, invece, che esistano più copie dello stesso dato, come può essere il caso di RAID-1, di fatto un controller dischi rigidi non può leggere realmente da più unità contemporaneamente, quindi la lettura avviene ancora una volta in modo "seriale".

quello che da reali vantaggi in termini di tempi di accesso è RAID-5, a patto che si usino dischi SCSI e controller che supportino correttamente le TCQ. in quel caso, a fronte di un overhead di gestione molto alto, da parte della CPU, si ha un guadagno in velocità molto molto molto alto...

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> comunque il raid è stato inventato ed esiste unicamente in funzione del raid 1 (mirroring) che è l'unica funzione davvero utile... per il resto basta comprare un hd nuovo più capiente e/o più veloce

 

prova RAID-5  e 6... cambierai idea  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> prova RAID-5  e 6... cambierai idea 

 

Datemi un budget infinito e vi solleverò il mondo  :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

----------

## ChemMir

Ragazzi, c'e' qualcosa che non va qui...

seguendo le indicazioni sulla velocità dell'hd (forum generale), ho "emerso"  :Razz:  tiotest. I dati sono molto strani. VBedo la cpu che è ultra-occupata. Inoltre, lanciando Gaussian03 (un programma di chimica) che usa 2 CPU al 100%, vedo che una delle due cpu è molto occupata come Sys (70%), mentre su un altra macchina con dual Athlon la Sys cpu rimane sempre a 0%.

Sono giunto alla conclusione che c'è qualcosa che non va nel kernel, ma non riesco a capire...

Ah.. ho un dual opteron 248 con 1Gb di ram, Mb Tyan con sata_sil, il tutto compilato direttamente nel kernel

Ecco il risultato:

```
Tiotest results for 4 concurrent io threads:

,----------------------------------------------------------------------.

| Item                  | Time     | Rate         | Usr CPU  | Sys CPU |

+-----------------------+----------+--------------+----------+---------+

| Write          40 MBs |    1.3 s |  30.756 MB/s |   2.2 %  |  28.3 % |

| Random Write   16 MBs |    3.2 s |   4.883 MB/s |   0.7 %  |   1.2 % |

| Read           40 MBs |    0.0 s | 967.095 MB/s | 118.5 %  |  77.4 % |

| Random Read    16 MBs |    0.0 s | 1019.642 MB/s | 137.0 %  |  58.7 % |

`----------------------------------------------------------------------'

Tiotest latency results:

,-------------------------------------------------------------------------.

| Item         | Average latency | Maximum latency | % >2 sec | % >10 sec |

+--------------+-----------------+-----------------+----------+-----------+

| Write        |        0.032 ms |        1.068 ms |  0.00000 |   0.00000 |

| Random Write |        0.010 ms |        0.133 ms |  0.00000 |   0.00000 |

| Read         |        0.008 ms |       20.674 ms |  0.00000 |   0.00000 |

| Random Read  |        0.005 ms |        0.014 ms |  0.00000 |   0.00000 |

|--------------+-----------------+-----------------+----------+-----------|

| Total        |        0.016 ms |       20.674 ms |  0.00000 |   0.00000 |

`--------------+-----------------+-----------------+----------+-----------'

```

----------

## .:chrome:.

giusto per scrupolo... fai una verifica con i tool standard: top e procinfo, e per i dischi fai un test con hdparm, e mentre lo fai tieni d'occhio il carico delle cpu

----------

